# Driving bees out of established hives



## Scotty P's Bees (Sep 15, 2015)

I just use a bee vac and work one comb at a time...


----------



## thebbc (Apr 3, 2015)

I understand the obvious methods. What I am asking is there a way to drive them out before the comb removal.


----------



## johnwratcliff (Feb 24, 2015)

BBC, can you tell us why you are asking the question? There are techniques and tools to use but don't know what you are looking for.


----------

